# Panorama on IVF



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi girls

Just incase some of you were not aware Panorama being shown on Monday 15th January at 20:30 is an undercover investigation into IVF asking whether people are being ripped off by the clinics.

Helen
x


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

This should be interesting. I assume its focussing on the UK?

I've never felt ripped off here specifically except for the extraordinarily high charges for scans in London which are generally more than a private consultation with a senior consultant.  
At one London hospital ( NHS with a private patients wing) I paid £200 for a scan before I became wiser to other walk in clinics where I could pay £70-£100. London prices seem to reflect Harley Street rents but even outside London costs seem extortionate, compared to France.  We had a series of pre treatment blood tests and scans there last summer at around 1/3 of the price in the UK.

For me the issue on the rest of the treatment was not necessarily one of price, but of how thorough the fertility specialists were doing their job, and committment to tailoring treatment to the individuals concerned.  I have felt this a bit lacking if I'm honest.

I'll look forward to this programme.


roze xxx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

I saw a trailer for this doc and it looked a bit sinister...  It will be interesting to watch.


----------



## bluebell (Dec 9, 2004)

I'm almost too scared to watch it !!! (but I will)
    
Bluebell xxx


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

I've pencilled it in, heard an advert for this on the radio and they seem to be focusing on ARGC, London and Mr T and his 'unconventional' methods (which do work for some people!!!).  I really hate it when this kind of witch hunt happens and I imagine I'll be seething afterwards  . 

Does anyone else wish that the media (UK in particular) would move on to some other cause, I have yet to see or hear of an tv programme or article that was helpful or which might serve to enlighten the joe public.
Dippy x


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

I agree with DippyGirl which is why I think it would be good if we could somehow take more control of the media and get our side of the story across.  Most of the general reporting is very uninformed, packaged up to shock, tabloid style,  and I have been particularly surprised at some of the editing choices in the latest Robert Winston programmes although admittedly the time allowed would never do the issue justice.

Making our own documentary might be a bit much especially as there are still issues of confidentiality for many people, including myself, but there may be other possibilities such as issuing a press release via FF or issuing case studies of individuals own experiences.

I have also seen the trailer for the first time last night and agree also that this seems to be a bit of a witch hunt of someone who may be controversial but has clearly helped a lot of people. I will try and watch it with an open mind but already think this will be  yet another piece of bad and lazy journalism. 

roze


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

dippy i have to agree with you, the media is obsessed with ivf related stories at the moment .... i too just said to my dh that i wish they would move on as they are not helping all those going through it.  just heard today that a prisoner is asking for ivf for his wife so she can have a baby,  ... once again a sensational story, sure to get people really heated up, obscuring all the real stories of pain  and women trying to have a child ....
anway will watch it, and then comment!


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

See you here next week for the full debate!

Roze, I take your point about trying to get our point accross, on one hand there will always be narrow minded prats (religious and otherwise) who will never empathise with our plight on the other hand the true story might well not have enough 'umph' to grasp the attention of the public.  I do think that you have a point about releasing statements through FF though.


----------

